# What's the best-looking Russian fighter?



## Oreo (Jul 27, 2008)

This is completely subjective, so don't anybody tear each other's hair out, ok? This has nothing to do with its abilities, just looks alone.


----------



## seesul (Jul 27, 2008)

jak-9


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 27, 2008)

I like the way the Yak-9 looks. I always thought she had a very nice quality to her, almost Spitfire like. Very beautiful aircraft.


----------



## claidemore (Jul 27, 2008)

I've always liked the Yak1b (unofficial designation, but generally accepted rather than the Yak1M name used in this poll which was actually the prototype Yak3)
All the bubble canopy Yaks look pretty much alike, but the Yak1b has the air cooler mounted further back, and it gives it a longer,racier, sleeker look than the 9 and 7. Different wheel covers as well, which also make it look a little nicer when it's parked on the ground. (see attached pic).


----------



## Freebird (Jul 27, 2008)

I always liked the Pe-2. {I think the fighter version was the Pe-3?}


First model I ever made. Totally botched it!!


----------



## ccheese (Jul 27, 2008)

I had to go with the Yak-9, too. Very attractive aircraft.

Charles


----------



## Freebird (Jul 27, 2008)

The Yak-9 would be my second choice though...


----------



## Oreo (Jul 27, 2008)

claidemore said:


> I've always liked the Yak1b (unofficial designation, but generally accepted rather than the Yak1M name used in this poll which was actually the prototype Yak3)



Sorry, my bad. I have still more to learn about subtypes, and books are sometimes inaccurate. But I meant any Yak-1 or Yak-7 with cut-down spine


----------



## Oreo (Jul 27, 2008)

freebird said:


> I always liked the Pe-2. {I think the fighter version was the Pe-3?}



Sorry, my bad again. Pe-2/Pe-3.


----------



## Oreo (Jul 27, 2008)

Freebird, is that picture of a Yak you showed full-size or scale model ? It sure looks tiny in that picture!


----------



## Oreo (Jul 27, 2008)

For the record, I like the looks of the MiG-3 best, followed by Yak-3.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 27, 2008)

Well, my favorite is the LA-9, but it didn't enter service until 1946.

So I'll go with the Yak-9.


----------



## Haztoys (Jul 27, 2008)

MIG-1/3...Like how nose is and the razorback look


----------



## Freebird (Jul 27, 2008)

Oreo said:


> Freebird, is that picture of a Yak you showed full-size or scale model ? It sure looks tiny in that picture!




It looked like the full size, but it was roped off so you couldn't walk right up to it. I saw it in the Aviation Museum in Ukraine.

It had a listing of "Symbolic fighter", i'm not quite sure what they meant by "Symbolic"?


----------



## Freebird (Jul 27, 2008)

Here it is from the front.


----------



## kool kitty89 (Jul 28, 2008)

MiG-3 for me, very sleek overall (particularly the nose and canopy), aggresive looking, and the rear fusalage looks a bit nicer in the side view than most other Soviet fighters.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm stuck between the Yak-9 and the La-7.....very beautiful birds!


----------



## Oreo (Jul 28, 2008)

No votes for Yak-3. That is my 2nd choice, btw. Wonder why nobody chose it as first.


----------



## The Basket (Jul 28, 2008)

Don't like the La series as the radial engine looks too big.

The Bubble canopy Yaks look nice. But I would also go for the Mig-3.


----------



## Marcel (Jul 28, 2008)

I go for the I-16 Ratta, small tubby plane, looks like it can run round the corner. Very heavily armed for it's days as well.


----------



## Amsel (Aug 2, 2008)

I had to go with the Mig 3.Very sleek and flies like it looks.


----------



## Eurofighter (Dec 11, 2008)

The Yak-9 was a very atractive fighter


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 12, 2008)

I went with the MiG-3, it's just a good lookin' machine.

I also am partial to the Polikarpov I-185, as a second choice.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 12, 2008)

went for the I-53 ,nothing like one of them coming at you at low level,believe me its cool!

was a hard choice between that though and the I-16

both have one of the coolest sounds of any plane I've ever heard


----------

